# (IR) The Treaty of Erinhei-Cinlu Summit (Turn 1)



## Anabstercorian (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome to the thread for the TEC Summit.  This is where it will be played out.  Hopefully in this manner we will be able to avoid clogging the other thread with our wheeling and dealing.

Description of Rary's Silver Palace:

[sblock]_The Palace before you was clearly built by no mortal hand, but by the labor of Genies and magical spells.  The outer walls are shaped as a triangle, each one firm granite, well mortared, three hundred feet long, twenty feet tall, and ten feet thick, with battlements atop guarded by fierce warriors of the Abbor-Alz.  At each of the three corners lies a forty foot watch tower that burn bright with magical _continual flame[/i].  There is no gate to breach - those brought within are invited via Teleport circles or Passwalls.
Within the triangular courtyard lies the palace proper.  Three fountains keep the grounds lush with greenery, both garden orchards and guardian monsters.  The Palace itself is hexagonal (seventy feet from one side to another) and rises in layers like a ziggurat, until a final minaret aspires to a height of two hundred feet before vanishing in to some mysterious heat-haze that obscures its top from all vision.
Inside the walls of the palace, all is light.  Glassteel skylights and silver mirrors keep the place lit, and [/i]unseen servants_ keep the place well swept.  You are ushered in to the central chamber, within which is a great table that appears to be made of silver, though in likelihood it is simply foiled in such._  Nervous looking servants wait upon you, terrified that you will lash out and extinguish them with your might.[/sblock]

The Agenda:
- The Means of Concensus (voting procedure, or...?)
- The Drow Resolution (to determine their status as a nation)
- The Trial of Iuz (for the theft of Eclavdra's Regalia)
- The Trial of Gallador (for the vampiric infection of Drow citizens)
- The Unprotected Aggression Clause (to avoid pact members being dragged into wars of aggression)

The summit will begin when all signatories of the Treaty of Erinhei-Cinlu, or their appointed representatives, have arrived at Rary's Silver Palace in the Bright Desert, (In other words, when they've posted to this thread) or on January 21st, whichever comes first.

Signatories currently present:
[sblock]- The Great Kingdom of Aerdi (Knight Otu)
- Greater Nyrond (Bugbear)
- The Wolf God (Paxus Asclepius)
- The Drow, Yuan-Ti, and Ice Elves (Edena_Of_Neith)
- The Miranda Alliance (Kalanyr)
- The Tempest (Uvenelei)
- The Scarlet Brotherhood (GuiltPuppy)
- The Empire of Iuz (Rikandur Azebol)
- The Kingdom of Gallador (Melkor, Lord of ALL!!!)
- The Solistarim and Acererak the Eternal (devilish)[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 18, 2005)

Ashardalon, now again in human form, arrives. Apparently unfazed by the display of wealth, he queries if there is a room large enough for his true form, so that he can relax from time to time. The dragon certainly anticipates these talks to take a while - as long as nothing... drastic happens.

 Until the Summit on the Treaty of Erenhei Cinlu actually begins, he chats with some of the servants without revealing his draconic nature. Maybe he hopes to find out a few things beforehand?


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 18, 2005)

*The Deligation of Greater Nyrond*
-King Sethanon Rhynnon, King of Greater Nyrond and Protector of the Eastern Forests.
-The Grey Seer, Master Diviner and chief advisor to the king
-Munin, a talking Raven
-Nonoton, Modron Exile
-A small personal staff of scribes, lawyers, and bodyguards.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 19, 2005)

The Wolf God himself comes to the summit, one of his rare public appearances; as always, he is accoutered in the mail which is his second skin, and bears the great blade _Grimcleaver_.  He is unaccompanied; he trusts the scribes of the Triumvirate, and needs no servants for his own needs.

Initial proposal on the first matter: Each matter will be discussed until a majority of the members of the Treaty have agreed to table it.  After a matter is tabled, votes will be collected; all members must vote before the vote is final.

Proposal on the order of business: the Trial of Iuz must be determined before the Drow Resolution, as it is a situation which could quite easily lead to war between member nations.  The Trial of Gallador can wait, as no powers have taken up arms regarding that matter, and because its ultimate conclusion is heavily dependent upon the final Drow Resolution.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 19, 2005)

(Speaking for my power)

  The Lord of the Yuan-Ti Empire and the King of the Ice Elves of the Adri show up to represent the disparate parts of my power at the TEC Summit.
  An element of good drow and an element of evil drow arrive.  Both claim to speak for the drow.  Both delegations of drow denounce each other, as you'd expect.
  No representative from the humanoid (former) servitors come.  Most are in alliegance to the Wolf God anyways, now.

  If only one representative from my power is allowed in the doors, it should be the Lord of the Yuan-Ti.  He was Eclavdras' chief lieutenant beyond her own drow hierachy.
  Although chaotic evil in his own right, the Lord of the Yuan-Ti is a cautious, quiet individual who speaks little, listens much, and is careful to look before he steps.  He was always this way, and after recent events he is much more careful than ever.  (Eclavdra chose him as her chief non-drow lieutenant for a reason.)

  Eclavdra herself is, obviously, unable to attend.

  Remember that I am in quiet mode right now.  So unless something critical to my power is discussed, the Lord of the Yuan-Ti and King of the Ice Elves are going to have little to say.
  As for the two drow elements, you already know what they have to say.  They presented their respective cases on the Turn 1 thread, so there is no need to repeat it.  This assumes they are allowed in the door, of course.

  -

  (Speaking for Thomas' Power)

  Lord Leathnor of Aliador attempts to come to the TEC Pact Summit.  If the objection of the Scarlet Brotherhood prevails and he is not allowed in the doors, he does not attend, obviously.
  If Lord Leathnor does attend the TEC Summit, then Lady Gwyndilyn rules Aliador in his stead.
  Celene, the Lendores, and the Yeomanry send nobody, since they have all withdrawn from the TEC Pact.
  The Church of Tritherion collapsed after the Closing of the Sphere, so they send nobody.

  Again, I'm in quiet mode, so unless something directly relating to Aliadors' (and those nations, like the Lendores, that it has chosen to protect) interest is brought up, they aren't going to say much.
  If the matter of their children is brought up, they present the same arguments already presented on the Turn 1 thread.
  And if the Scarlet Brotherhood insists they should be removed from the TEC Pact, they present the same arguments for their remaining in, that were brought up in the Turn 1 thread.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 19, 2005)

The Delegation of the Miranda Alliance
- Queen Xin Hope of Miranda, and a record of Ye'Cind
- The Greater Titan Tethys of Jotumheim
- A delegation of various representatives from Hyperborea. Including orcs, goblins, elves, dwarves, gnomes and humans.
- A delegate of the Faerie Court of Miranda, the Dryad Willow-Near-The-River-Pure, who will answer to Willow.
- And Morwel's Consort, the Tulani Faerinaal. (Who seems ot be spending a chunk of time convincing the Hyperborean representatives that killing each other is counter productive.)

Morwel sends her apologies but is otherwise occupied.

(Given that this represents 2 regular PL, 2 or 3 Elite PL and 1 Epic PL  no military escort is currently deemed necessary.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 19, 2005)

OOC - After some discussion in chat with others I'd like to propose the following method for voting

2/3 Majority to pass a motion. Any who fail to attend do not count, any who choose to abstain form voting do not count. (This prevents a tie and prevents political finagling). If the vote is for a member's expulsion that member may not vote.
This means that any expulsion votes need to come first.  A vote to waive a counterstrike also requires a 2/3 majority (likewise if a member is the subject of the counterstrike he may not vote).

Any motions that alter an existing part of the TEC (except as noted above re expulsion and counter strikes) require unanimous approval of all members. Additions to the TEC require only the 2/3 majority.

Addendum: At this meeting and this meeting only the TEC is subject to change by 2/3 majority, simply because it seems ,we agree, the terms are unclear. Once they have been agreed upon they will go to the unanimous approval for all further meetings.


----------



## Uvenelei (Jan 19, 2005)

The Tempest arrives with a pair of Warfathers and a wizard servant. If it appears as though he and his guards are sizing everyone up, speculating if they could take them in a fight, don't worry, they are. I don't plan on picking any fights, however.

I also agree with Kalanyr's proposal for voting rules. If there are others that disagree on them, we should vote on the voting rules before any other business.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 19, 2005)

IC:
*Iuz himself appears, clearly protected from all spells that bind or reduce freedom of  His person.*

I have more important issues than meaningless bueracracy. I didn't stole Eclavdra's Regalia. And I only defended myself from Brotherhood, fact that even them would understand. They are still outlawed in my Empire. 

Acha, Regalia are in possesion of Rhynnon ... because he is forced to behave by his own artifacts. Period. But being on Your place I would attend to *important* matters. Like finding Selitisia ! And arming for _Devil's Menace_. My interrogations confirmed that they are beliving in what they are saying.

*Iuz waved and smiled nicely to Ashardalon. And gave him telepatic sending.*

Feel invited for a party, my friend. 

*And Iuz wanished.*


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 19, 2005)

Abbon Craylor has been present for a while, along with a handful of miscellaneous henchmen who occasionally teleport off to consult the Elder Brothers; for the most part, however, the negotiations seem to be left in Craylor's hands.

He strongly approves of Miranda's proposed voting procedures. 

Given the suggestions of other powers, Craylor also suggests changing the agenda to:

- The Means of Concensus (voting procedure, or...?)
- The Matter of Aliador (briefly, we want a guarantee of full allegiance from Celene/Yeomantry before allowing them to vote)
- The Trial of Iuz (for the theft of Eclavdra's Regalia and other crimes)
- The Drow Resolution (to determine their status as a nation)
- The Trial of Gallador (for the vampiric infection of Drow citizens and other crimes)
- The Unprotected Aggression Clause (to avoid pact members being dragged into wars of aggression)


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 19, 2005)

Faerinaal recommends that the Trial of Gallador is held before the Drow Resolution so it is clear whether or not Gallador's representative should get a vote on such a matter.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 19, 2005)

The Wolf God objects to Faerinala's recommendation, on the grounds that said trial cannot be concluded fairly without a determination of the legal status of the drow who were in question.  Trying him before such a determination is made would be an unjust presumption of a crime committed before that crime was legally extant.

The Wolf God is willing to pass Kalanyr's voting rules.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 19, 2005)

*A imp wearing colours of Iuz appeared and spoke.*

Dont forget to add, Trial of Scarlet Brotherhood ! For many crimes against Empire including wanton murder, resitance to servants of law, false accustations, blasphemy, heresy and many more vile acts. All these charges are against Elder Brothers who escaped, evidences are : Testimony of captured criminal, who tried to commit sucide. Testimony of many witnesses/victims of Brother's Abbon rampage, marks of wounds over bodies of their victims. Demanded is that two hiding criminals will be given in the hands of their wictims, along with all Scarlet Brothers accompanying them. Main guilty will be deilvered Iuz's Justice, others will be judged lighter, for Iuz understands their obedience forced them to listen to wicked orders of main criminals.

And Lord Gallador remained faithful to TEC Pact even if his methods of saving Black Elves, for they are Drow no more without influence of Llolth, are of drastic sort. Currently Lord Gallador is fighting forces of Vecna. While all of You remained idle, only God-Tzar Iuz is supporting him. Who betrayed TEC Pact ? Most of Black Elves that are under care of proffessional healers from Empire are regaining their senses. Rest, left in corrupting influence of, so called, Good powers gone mad along with Eclavdor's Queen ... former Eclavdra the Drow. 

God-Tzar states that everyone trading with children of Aliador, will face his  wrath. Aliador elves are under His protection !


OOC:
Enough ?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 19, 2005)

"If Iuz is deemed innocent of violation of the TEC, you are welcome to raise your accusation against the Scarlet Brotherhood. However given that in this meeting Iuz is on trial I do not think the actions of the Scarlet Brotherhood can be considered a crime, a little presumptive though perhaps.

I assure you we have no intention of trading Aliador children. 
"

OOC - I assume by Melkor's attack you mean the drow who weren't under Eclavdra's power at the time? I assume his assault on the great city didn't happen, because of SE's change.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 19, 2005)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> "If Iuz is deemed innocent of violation of the TEC, you are welcome to raise your accusation against the Scarlet Brotherhood. However given that in this meeting Iuz is on trial I do not think the actions of the Scarlet Brotherhood can be considered a crime, a little presumptive though perhaps.
> 
> I assure you we have no intention of trading Aliador children.
> "
> ...




OOC:
Jup, just like Rampage of Iuz they were scavenging remmants of Drow that Eclavdra abadoned. And these drow, collected by Iuz's forces, are under care of Iuz's Medics even if in Great City. Those "tainted" and in result "insane" are free to go to Elistraee. If she is in a state to communicate with someone, when  Iuz saw her last time she was going crazy from getting what she wanted.

But no, I'm talking now about war with followers of Selitisia the Lich, worshipper and servitor of Vecna. You know ... ask Airwhale for details. 

IC:
Objection. Crimes performed by Brotherhood's members on the people and land of Empire are apparent. We petition King Rhynnon and Al'Akbar to speak their wills, for they are more reliable than representatives of Morwel. She voted against justice, and Empire notices this fact.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 19, 2005)

OOC: The previous OOC comment was directed at Paxus.

IC:
Faerinaal replies.
"Morwel has voted not at all and nor have I. That was merely my comment, I can hardly vote before the matter has been discussed and table. And I hardly think a demon-prince is a suitable judge of _justice_. 

Since Iuz seems so intent on having this issue raised, I move that the matters be discussed in the following order:

- The Means of Concensus (voting procedure, or...?)
- The Matter of Aliador (briefly, we want a guarantee of full allegiance from Celene/Yeomantry before allowing them to vote)
- The Trial of Iuz (for the theft of Eclavdra's Regalia and other crimes)
- The Drow Resolution (to determine their status as a nation)
- The Trial of Gallador (for the vampiric infection of Drow citizens and other crimes)
- The Trial of the Scarlet Brotherhood (for assaults upon the Empire of Iuz)
- The Unprotected Aggression Clause (to avoid pact members being dragged into wars of aggression)

"


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 19, 2005)

OOC:
Flaming between diplomats ? Bad, bad Faerinaal ... and bad anonymous Imp. 

IC:
*Iuz's representative frowned upon hearing supersitious comment of Morwel's proxy. Imp take deep breath, make very saddened expression and massage his temple. But deviling calmed down, and spoke in rancorous tone.*

First, Means of Consensus seem fair. Empire of Iuz accepts it's terms in shape of voting. As it were proposed now.

We wish to inform that grudges against crimes of Brotherhood's  members don't mean that Empire treat Scarlet Brotherhood as a whole, as enemy. We all have internal conflicts, except Empire united under benvenolent rule of God-Tzar, and suposition that action against Empire's innocent citizens were performed by renegade claiming to be Abbot Abon is very probably. As well as probability tht this action wasn't sanctioned by Brotherhood. 

Empire is suprised, didn't God-Tzar himself spoken that Aliador is independent nation ? And they signed TEC Pact, by themselves. 

Trial of God-Tzar ? Nonsense, as later events showed Elistraee's agressive indoctrination give ill results, in the form of undisposition of Her Majesty Eclavdra. Empire hopes that our close ally will recover soon. Even if damage done by doubtful benefactors of Eclavdor is irreversible. Regalia of Eclavdra are given to King Rhynnon in deposit, to return to Her Majesty Eclavdra when she will wish it. Caring for her wellbeing, unlike many others, God-Tzar wishes all to wait until Eclavdra herself recovers enough to make statement if she blames Him for securing Her precious artifact. We trust that King Rhynnon will not fail trust given to him by Empire and God-Tzar.

Drow Resolution ? Another meaningless debate. Eclavdor have internal troubles but is indepedent country and TEC Pact shouldn't interfere without evidences of foreign attack. Whenever Eclador's citizens will feel opressed by foresightless indoctrinating efforts, made in best intentions wich Empire could uderstand, they could find refugee in Empire of Iuz. Empire respect their free choice. All Black Elves are given free pass trough Empire's borders if they feel wronged by actions of, so called, good powers and if they will choose to became Empire's citizens we will welcome them warmly. Other way, they could fing peaceful shelter in Empire, for nobiody will persecute them of racial supersitons, wich were overcamed in Empire long ago.

Trial of King Gallador ?! This is outrageously shocking. King's subjects didn't do any harm to Eclavdor's citizens. And he is risking his existence, while buying Oerth time to prepare for unevitable assault from forces of One Eyed Lich.

We agree that Unprotected Agression Clause is valid. Empire loves peace, for we know it's price better than many. We was forced to fight for our freedom from very beggining of Empire's existence.

OOC:
Imp overcarries a bit ... but speech is nice, isn't it ?


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 19, 2005)

Princess Lanfear enters The Silver Palace, stunning everyone with her unhuman beauty- perfect figure, exotic skin color typical to rare half-elves of Drow descend, silver hair and velvet eyes. She wears a silver dress with pearls, moving with grace the living can`t hope to achieve. She looks at Brother Abbon and Faerinaal with fury:

"So, you dare to accuse my father of treason?! He can`t be here, for he is valiantly fighting the followers of Vecna, which is going to save your pathetic, undeserving skin! And we saved only those Drow that denied Eclavdra Velsharess, they were not members of our Pact! Those we embraced have ascended to the state of Immortality and Power, while the rest seem to be failing into madness! And I confirm that Scarlet Brotherhood attacked Lord Iuz without provocation!"!


----------



## devilish (Jan 19, 2005)

A pop of compressed air crackles the outside corner of the room.
Within the sound, a finely dressed lich appears.

"I have come as you requested..." growls the lich angrily.   With your
quizzical looks, it announces "Acererak!  I have come to listen
and to vote."

The lich floats over to the meeting area.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 19, 2005)

Having watched the exchange with some interest, Rhynnon speaks

Clearly, before we can hold a trial for Iuz and Gallidor, we must first determine whether they have violated the terms of the proposed pact. I therefore suggest the following agenda:
*Day One*
-Introductions and opening speeches
-The Means of Consensus (to determine the means of voting among members)
-The Iuz Question (to determine the status of Iuz)
-The Gallidor Question (to determine the status of Gallidor)
-The Elder Brother Question (to determine the status of the Brotherhood)
-The Eclavdor Question (to determine the status of The Empire of Eclavdor)
-The Allidor Question (to determine the status of Allidor)

*Day Two*
-Trials for any parties found in violation of the proposed charter (Where those found in violation of the Pact are judged)
-Reading of proposed Charter (A reading of the current Pact charter)
-Proposals to amend the Proposed charter (Where any member in good standing may propose changes to the charter)
-Votes to amend the Proposed Charter (A general vote on each proposed change)
-Reading of the Amended Charter (Once all changes have been voted on, the Amended charter will then be read)

*Day Three:*
-Trials continued (if necessary) and judgments carried out
-Closing Statements
-Official Signing Ceremony


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 19, 2005)

devilish said:
			
		

> A pop of compressed air crackles the outside corner of the room.
> Within the sound, a finely dressed lich appears.
> 
> "I have come as you requested..." growls the lich angrily.   With your
> ...




Two servants, one male, one female, slip over to Acererak and pay him special attention, fulfilling his needs almost before they are expressed, bringing him all manner of undead luxuries.  "We've heard so much about you," says the male one in an eerily affectionate tone.  "Welcome to the Silver Palace, Acererak," purrs the female one.  "If you need anything, just ask."

They move on to the next guest.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 19, 2005)

Iuz said:
			
		

> For many crimes against Empire including wanton murder, resitance to servants of law, false accustations, blasphemy, heresy and many more vile acts




"Wanton murder? Who was killed by the Brotherhood?" _(If there were any killed in the attack, add a "...but in their own defense" to that last line.)_ "Resistance to servants of law? What law? We are bound by the Pact, which we have not offended. If Iuz wishes to bring up resistance, then clearly he incriminates himself, for fleeing from our Brothers' attempts to subdue him in the Great City."

"No accusation we have made against you has been false. I do not know what constitutes blasphemy or heresy by your standards, but regardless, neither of them are crimes under the Laws of the Pact. If these are the accusations we face, what need is there for a trial? We are guilty of none of these things, and even if one were guilty of all, _there would be no need for a trial, as none of these violate the Pact._"

"The Brotherhood believes in law, and will go to trial to face any accusations, no matter how spurious or false, but not if those accusations are meaningless under the law."


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 19, 2005)

_This is going to be interesting..._

 "Now, first of all, we need to determine the procedure of voting - the proposal of the Miranda alliance sounds fair."

 "As for the other issues, we should recap the events that lead up to this point, and examine them throughoutly before making a judgment of any kind. If I miss any crucical information, do not hesistate to add it.

 We shall begin with the Sealing - all of the planes, except for some pockets of the transitive planes, have been sealed by the gods. Apparently, a great threat necessitated this step. The Sealing had widespread effects, many subtle, and their consequences are not yet visible. Keep these subtle effects in mind, though.

 One of the most noticeable effect of the Sealing is that most gods, especially the most powerful ones, no longer are able to reach Oerth. Among them the patron goddess of the drow, Lolth. With the influence of Lolth gone, the drow went into what we call the Withdrawal - aptly named, as it is reminescent of the withdrawal suffered by drug addicts. The drow could either learn to live without their ... "drug," emulate it differently, suffer mental harm, or suffer physical harm - in this case, death.

 By the time the Withdrawal struck, Iuz was present at the to-be-built Great City with Eclavdra. Soon after, Elistraee appeared, allegedly to aid the drow to live through the Withdrawal. Iuz, mistaking the events for an attack by the demigodess, armed himself with the Regalia of the Velsharess to be better prepared against Elistraee.

 Meanwhile, many factions tried to aid the drow in their own ways. Some resulted in ... drow who no longer need Lolth, and some resulted in drow who emulate Lolth themselves, and are possibly ...darker than before. Gallador's forces subjected several drow to vampirism, which can be counted as "emulating Lolth differently." My knowledge on vampirism is limited, but I believe that a spawned vampire is a loyal slave to its creator, right? This may work against Gallador's favor.

 At this point, Iuz and Elistraee no longer fought alone - they were attacked by other powers, often in the name of the Treaty of Erenhei-Cinlu - on both sides. In the chaos, Aerdi has managed to teleport Eclavdra out of harms' way, to Rel Astra. There, Eclavdra became the target of several powerful magical effects - a _miracle _from Iuz, and a _wish _from Faerinaal, both worded to grant her the true Freedom of Choice. As we know, she chose what we might call "the light," and she promptly went on a ... rampage that might have destroyed Rel Mord and killed King Rhynnon.

 In the Great City, Iuz was accosted by the Scarlet Brotherhood. Weakened by the fight against Elistraee, he soon was forced to retreat, taking Eclavdra's Regalia along."


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 19, 2005)

Princess Lanfear bows deeply and respectfully to Acererak:

"Greetings, Mighty One, it is great to see you here, my father has nothing but respect for you! I am sure you wil be the voice of reason here! I wonder if you would be interested in helping to conquer the Undeath world of Ginebei, now full of Vecna followers?!"

Then she turns to Ashardolon, whom she shows only slightly less respect than Acererak:

"You speak wisely, Great Dragon, but you must remember that those Drow we gave a new, better existance were renegades, they were not Eclavdra`s followers, therefore not a part of the Treaty!"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 19, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> those Drow we gave a new, better existance were renegades, they were not Eclavdra`s followers, therefore not a part of the Treaty!"




"That is a question that must be addressed by the council.  One member cannot unilaterally declare another member's citizens exempt from the treaty; that way lies anarchy.  When the question is brought up, you may speak on it; until then, let us attend to the order of business.

If any have voting methods to propose, other than that proposed by Miranda, please speak them now; otherwise, I should be quite grateful if the matter is voted on swiftly, so that we may bring some semblance of order to these proceedings.  I assure you, if it becomes a shouting contest, Ashardalon and I will be the only voices heard."


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 19, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Then she turns to Ashardolon, whom she shows only slightly less respect than Acererak:
> 
> "You speak wisely, Great Dragon, but you must remember that those Drow we gave a new, better existance were renegades, they were not Eclavdra`s followers, therefore not a part of the Treaty!"




"With all due respect, lady Lanfear, the Drow your master turned were citizens of the Empire of Eclavdor, regardless of whether they were residents of the Great City or not. However, this is not the time to argue the matter. whether your master has violated the Pact or not will be determined tomorrow when the conference officially convenes. We are I believe, still waiting for several delegations to arrive"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 20, 2005)

Since the voting measures seem pretty much Okayed by all, Abbon produces a copy of the current charter, and commences with his arguments against Iuz.

The current charter:

[sblock] The drow submit the details of the TEC Pact, as requested:

Anabstercorians' power of Rary/Greyhawk/The Bright Lands
Bugbears' power of Greater Nyrond
Edena_of_Neiths' power of the Queendom of Eclavdor (the Drow and Yuan-Ti)
Guilt Puppys' power of the Scarlet Brotherhood
Kalanyrs' power of Miranda/Marchwards/Elvanian Forest/Gigantea/Hyperboria
Knight Otus' power of Greater Aerdi
Melkors' power of the Vampires/Ivid/Sahuagin
Nac Mac Feegles' power of the Iron League/Ulek League/Isle of the Phoenix.
Paxus' power of the Wolf God and his people.
Rikandurs' power of Iuz and the Empire of Iuz.
Sollirs' power of the Empire of Lynn.
Thomas' power of Aliador/Celene/Lendores/The Theocracy
Uveneleis' power of the Tempest of Hell and the Tharquish Empire.
Venus' power of Orcreich/Greater Khanate/Lesser Khanate.

The Charter of the TEC Pact (this is the original charter)

1: An attack upon one member of the TEC Pact is an attack on all the members of the TEC Pact.

2: All members of the TEC Pact are required to meet any single attack with an equivalent counterattack: If one TEC Pact member is attacked by 10,000 warriors, then all the TEC Pact members must attack the attacker with 10,000 warriors.
If any individual TEC Pact power has no way to issue a counterattack to help out as the TEC Pact requires, it had better have a good reason why it could not meet its' obligations.

3: If an attack is made directly upon any of the leaders ((Player Characters)) of the TEC Pact powers, all the TEC Pact members must immediately send as much force as is required to protect those leaders and drive off the attackers. In addition, all leaders and their following (significant NPCs) have guaranteed protection in each others' safeholds and territories.

4: TEC Pact powers must use their magic and/or psionics to ensure their individual power and it's leaders immediately knows if another TEC Pact leader is under attack, so they can immediately send help to save that leader.

5: If a TEC Pact member commits treason by attacking another TEC Pact member with Armies, or allies with Vecna, or otherwise does something obviously treasonous, the penalty for said treason is the destruction of that power, the burning of its' lands, and the massacre of its' people. This Retribution against treason is to be undertaken immediately by all TEC Pact members.

-

TEC Pact Addendum:

3 or 4 of the TEC Pact members have Opt-Out Clauses. They required these Opt Out Clauses as prerequisites to joining the Pact.
If they Opt out of the Pact, that is not considered a hostile act. They do lose all rights and protections of the Pact immediately, though.[/sblock]

Abbon Craylor points out several clauses of the Pact:

"First we refer to Section Five, the penalty for treason. You will note that it leaves the definition of treason open to interpretation, clearly for situations such as this. Nowhere does it state that removing the crown from the head of a fallen ally should be considered treason, but by what good judgment should such action be considered acceptable? Indeed, short of actual assassination, what can be considered more treasonous than taking, without any consent, what is not only a symbol of rulership but is also an artifact of significant power to its rightful bearer? When Eclavdra fell, Iuz' first reaction was to remove her Regalia, and don it himself -- what more shocking display of opportunism and disregard for our Pact could there be? The terms of the Pact are clear: At this moment, Iuz forfeited all rights and protections of the Pact, and our collective duty became _his annihilation._"

"The Pact provides for no trial in these cases: 'This Retribution against treason is to be undertaken immediately by all TEC Pact members.' That so few responded against Iuz is cause for some doubt regarding the efficacy of this Pact... I can only hope that, once this Summit finalizes its terms, our members will be less hesitant about its enforcement. In any case, when the Brotherhood arrived to subdue Iuz, he resisted, then fled -- his refusal to be present for these proceedings should evidence further his wishes to remain a fugitive from justice."

"Further, regarding Iuz' subsequent attack against myself and my Brothers, when we were on a mission to preserve stability in his Empire to protect our fellow Pact-members, I quote section four: 'All leaders _(and their following (significant NPCs))_ have guaranteed protection in each others' safeholds and territories.' For Iuz to claim that the Brotherhood is 'outlawed' in his territories is in direct violation of the Pact... His attack upon myself and my other statesman, and assassination of one our Elders, inarguably constitutes yet further treason on his part -- excepting only that he should already have been considered disbanded and hostile, and so technically no longer obligated to the conditions of the Pact. Regardless, if there could possibly remain any doubts about his status, those doubts were destroyed by his actions against our Brotherhood."

"That Iuz is guilty of treason against the Pact should be clear to all. We respect the wishes of the Pact to continue with these proceedings, as the cause of justice should never be considered too shortly, but we see little room for doubt that Iuz is guilty of these charges."


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 20, 2005)

I must protest.

We are getting ahead of ourselves here and dishonoring our host.


			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> The summit will begin when all signatories of the Treaty of Erinhei-Cinlu, or their appointed representatives, have arrived at Rary's Silver Palace in the Bright Desert, (In other words, when they've posted to this thread) or on January 21st, whichever comes first.




We must give the other members a chance to arrive before we commence.

Also I strongly sugest that the status of Iuz, Gallidor, Alidor, The Brotherhood, and the mordheil be addressed before any actions are taken concerning the charter.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 20, 2005)

"I will, of course, request that Iuz be given a chance to defend his actions, either in person or by proxy, yet I must admit such a task would be formidable.  It is true that Iuz did remove the Regalia, as noted both a symbol and a means of power, from the disabled founder of the Treaty.  He will argue, of course, that his actions in this theft were necessary to defend Eclavdra from Elistraiee's influence, and in my heart of hearts, I would prefer to believe him.  Nevertheless, the record of history is clear to any who wish to _Scry_ it; Iuz removed the Regalia _before_ the appearance of the demigoddess.


Post #74, 1st IC thread


			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Two minutes after the closing Elistraee arrives in Eclavdra's throne room to find Iuz wearing the Regalia of Lorldy might. The two demigods face eachother warily but, unless Iuz attempts to stop her, she steps past him and takes Eclavdra in her arms.




Whatever his actions afterwards, this first act was _not_, by any rational argument, anything save a direct attack against another power.  Thus, it grieves me to state that Iuz is, indeed, in direct violation of the Treaty of Erelhei-Cinlu, and must be treated as the traitor that he has regrettably become."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 20, 2005)

Bugbear said:
			
		

> I must protest.
> 
> We are getting ahead of ourselves here and dishonoring our host.
> 
> ...




"I agree that it would be most improper for actual legislative action to occur before all members, or their chosen proxies, have arrived.  Nevertheless, I do not see a need to refrain from public speech, provided that it does not degenerate into a verbal or non-verbal brawl.  I agree that the first orders of business must include the status of various members, but I would argue that, in order for progress to be made, we take the most urgent cases first; I submit that provable treason takes precedence over possible mixed loyalties.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 20, 2005)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> all sorts of crap




Rary does his best to head off this preemptive loghorrehic interjection.  "Abbon, if you would PLEASE sit down and relax.  The Summit is not yet in session.  Enjoy our hospitality - my servants are here for your needs."

"When the Summit DOES begin, as I am hosting, I will direct the agenda unless objections are raised."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 20, 2005)

OOC - Since the boards will be going down and will be locked for these forums when they come back up I recommend we move this to 

Bugbear's Bugboards
http://p078.ezboard.com/bbugboards2

We can create 2 threads in general discussion there to continue this. I have copies of the IR threads to teh immediate momement (or am getting them currently). And will post them there when the ezboard maintenance finishes.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 20, 2005)

A trio of mercanes-a race of lanky, blue-skinned humanoids with a cunning demeanor-announce their presence as the representatives of the Empire of Lynn at Rary's Silver Palace.  Each of them are dressed in different colored robes, one White, one Gray, one Black.  If questioned as to their attire, they will explain that to come to a decision each were ordered by the Arch-Merchant Glu'boise to represent different sides of the argument among themselves, so that Lynn's vote will be placed more fairly.

Other than that however, they reserve their comments, waiting to hear other's opinions first before forming their own.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 20, 2005)

"We are, I believe, waiting upon only three nations: the Iron League (with allies), Aliador (and its thralls), and the Orcreich/Khanate.  As that still leaves us with eleven nations, more than a quorum, it would indeed be possible to discuss some business, albeit with the understanding that a majority of less than ten members would be unable to cast a deciding vote."


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jan 20, 2005)

Making a swift entry, not wasting any time as he's already late, King Ogrim Scarseer and his council enter the convention. The council consists of four of the Khanate Council, one of the Head of Three and a couple of high mages of the Orcisch Arcane Order. 

"I am sorry to keep you waiting on my arrival, I hope I didn't hold up the discussion too long. Once I have read the agenda and taken a look at any points I missed during my absence the last period, I will join you in any voting or discussions to take place. I will not take long."


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 20, 2005)

A small, bespecaled represenitive from the nation of Ginsel and also representing the Elven Imperial navy approaches the door...

If questioned, he says the following:

"The forces of Grayspace wish to observe this conference, and possably join the TEC pact."

(OOC: IN before the backup!)


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 20, 2005)

The TEC Temp Thread is located here: http://p078.ezboard.com/fbugboards2frm11.showMessage?topicID=4.topic


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 20, 2005)

OOC: Sorry about jumping the gun back there... I just had a bit of a panic when I saw that the board was going down, and for some reason it seemed important to get opening arguments in "before the deadline"... Bad form, though. Apologies.


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 24, 2005)

Airwhale said:
			
		

> A small, bespecaled represenitive from the nation of Ginsel and also representing the Elven Imperial navy approaches the door...
> 
> If questioned, he says the following:
> 
> ...




Do the doors of the silver palace open before the meek man?

(And bump!)


----------



## James Heard (Jan 24, 2005)

A bespectacled gnomish gentleman with enormous lambchops and wearing an enormous red hat shaped in the form of a pelican and carrying a bejewelled cane finally makes his way to the conference. He raps at the shins of the guards and scowls until he's let in. And oh yeah, he's got a giant-sized hamster with an enormous forehead (also wearing a, less distinct, red hat) in tow who is carry notebooks and writing utensils.

"I believe we have not been introduced. My son, unfortunately, is currently at his studies in the mines. I'm Professor Xavier Rudderkins of the School for Gifted Aestian Test Subjects and Giant  Mutant Hamsters. This is Scrabbles. Don't try to feed him."

"Let it be known, The Great Kingdom of Aestia is now in residence at this event."

The giant mutant hamster agrees with a "HAW HAW! HAW HAW HAW!" and reaches into a pouch for something squirming and unidentifiable that squeals when he tosses it into his mouth with a lound crunch.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 25, 2005)

Record of the Meeting so far:

The representative from the Miranda Pact (Kalanyr) proposed the following voting rules:

*Voting Rules*
[sblock]2/3 Majority to pass a motion. Any who fail to attend do not count, any who choose to abstain form voting do not count. (This prevents a tie and prevents political finagling). If the vote is for a member's expulsion that member may not vote.
This means that any expulsion votes need to come first. A vote to waive a counterstrike also requires a 2/3 majority (likewise if a member is the subject of the counterstrike he may not vote).

Any motions that alter an existing part of the TEC (except as noted above re expulsion and counter strikes) require unanimous approval of all members. Additions to the TEC require only the 2/3 majority.

Addendum: At this meeting and this meeting only the TEC is subject to change by 2/3 majority, simply because it seems ,we agree, the terms are unclear. Once they have been agreed upon they will go to the unanimous approval for all further meetings.
[/sblock]

Those recorded voting for are the Miranda Pact (Kalanyr), the Triumvirate Rebellious (Anabstercorian), the Wolf God (Paxus Asclepius), Galladors Concord (Melkor, Lord of All), The Great Kingdom of Aerdi (Knight Otu), The Empire of Lynn (Sollir Furryfoot), the Tempest (Uvenelei), the Scarlet Brotherhood (Guilt Puppy), and the Orcreich (Venus) all accepted the voting rules, and they were passed in to law.

Next on the agenda was... voting on the agenda.  This process was interrupted by several important issues:
* The question of drow sovereignty, which was quickly determined in favour of Queen Eclavdra over the upstart Lady Shadow of the dark drow delegation.
* The question of whether or not the Pact would discuss Gibenei and Gallador's adventurism there at this time was decided - we would not.
* The question of the independence of the Yuan-Ti was determined by Eclavdra, who graciously recognized their sovereignty, and appeared apologetic for her earlier behavior towards them - that is, her tyrannic rule over their race in the region of the Great City.

The current issue is, I believe, Iuz, and what punishment he shall receive for his crimes of stealing Eclavdra's Regalia of Lordly Might, his unprovoked attack on Eilistraee whilst the demigoddess did attempt to bring succor to Eclavdra in her hour of need, and his attempted murder and successful kidnapping of a fellow pact member's ruling body, the Brotherhood.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 25, 2005)

"While perhaps prejudicially stated, it is correct that a 2/3 majority of members had voted in favour of dealing with the Iuz affair as soon as the Eclavdor affair was dealt with, which it has been.  As Brother Craylor has already presented his case against the Old One, it seems proper that Iuz (or rather, his chosen representative, given said power's absence from these proceedings) be given this opportunity to present his counterargument."


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 25, 2005)

OOC: Anabstercorian, can I come in? =)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 25, 2005)

I believe this is the current agenda: 

[sblock]Day One
-Introductions and opening speeches (skipped for now)
xThe Means of Consensus (to determine the means of voting among members) 
xThe Eclavdor Question (to determine the status of The Empire of Eclavdor) 
-The Iuz Question (to determine the status of Iuz)
-The Gallidor Question (to determine the status of Gallidor)
-The Gibenei Question (to determine the duties of the pact in regards to the deadworld of Gibenei)
-The Elder Brother Question (to determine the status of the Brotherhood)
-The Allidor Question (to determine the status of Allidor)

Day Two
-Trials for any parties found in violation of the proposed charter (Where those found in violation of the Pact are judged)
-Reading of proposed Charter (A reading of the current Pact charter)
-Proposals to amend the Proposed charter (Where any member in good standing may propose changes to the charter)
-Votes to amend the Proposed Charter (A general vote on each proposed change)
-Reading of the Amended Charter (Once all changes have been voted on, the Amended charter will then be read)

Day Three:
-Trials continued (if necessary) and judgments carried out
-Closing Statements
-Official Signing Ceremony[/sblock]

Note that, by this agenda, we are currently only deciding on the guilt of Iuz, _not_ on any penalty -- an important distinction.

The Brotherhood will repeat its opening arguments now that the time is appropriate.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 25, 2005)

Airwhale said:
			
		

> OOC: Anabstercorian, can I come in? =)




The delegates from the Sky League (or whatever) may come to observe.  No joining just yet, but if there's time left over after the agneda , we'll discuss it.

We also welcome the Aestian representative, and his assistant, Scrabbles.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 25, 2005)

OOC: I don't believe that the Gibenei Affair was voted onto the agenda.  After objections from Aerdi and the Wolf God, it was withdrawn from the table, followed by another two opposed votes (totaling 5, for a decisive veto).  Otherwise, that agenda appears correct.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 25, 2005)

OOC: You're right... I was just cut+pasting from Anab's post on Bugboards, wasn't looking too closely. Although technically it should take 6 votes to make a decisive veto (we have 16 powers represented now, correct?), the trend was still pretty clear. So ignore that item


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 25, 2005)

OOC: Then, I suppose, as the charges have been levied, we await only the defense.  Not that I expect us to stick to American evidentiary patterns; it's more like a good game of Mafia, except when we can play back a tape of Serpenteye saying "Mafia, wake up" and Rikandur pointing at Eclavdra with an evil grin.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 25, 2005)

IC:
Imp looked on all people assembled, bowed to them ans spoke.

"Ladies and Gentlemen, First ... I ask the main victim of this arguments between Brotherhood and deity of Empire. Do You charge our Lord with evil intent and theft attempt ?"

OOC:
I assume that Eclavdra is more important here, as "victim" If she holds no grudge against Iuz there is no case, or if she wishes explainations of motives first, she should hear them. : ]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 25, 2005)

OOC: That assumption would be incorrect.  The Scarlet Brotherhood has charged you with actions (as per post #27), and it is that for which you must answer, regardless of Eclavdra's feelings on the matter.  It's a crime against the Treaty, not against a member.


----------



## Airwhale (Jan 25, 2005)

The scraggaly man looks like he is listening to someone, far away.  Almost afraid to speak, he mutters:

"My leaders on Ginsel wish me to remind you that the followers of Veneca are sill receving spells.   He says that it would be foolish of any of us to refuse each others aid, or to fight amongst ourselves.  Surely you can see the logic of this."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 25, 2005)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> Since the voting measures seem pretty much Okayed by all, Abbon produces a copy of the current charter, and commences with his arguments against Iuz.
> 
> The current charter:
> 
> ...




IC:
Imp first repeated Abbot Craylon's first accustation, using magical recorder that deviling seem to have constantly online. Then he looked on every one assembled and spoke with serious tone, defying his his insignificiant outlook.

"My response is simple. My liege and Master, if he would want to do _theft_ that Brotherhood is claiming, he did ... Do You think that Lord Iuz is a fool ? Would he allow anyone of witnesses live to tell the tale ? First thing he would do then, would be destruction of Great City. Easy enough to accomplish with all wards down by uncontrolled bursts of power from Regalia."

Imp's heavy gaze moved over everyone assembled.

"God-Tzar, who was on courteous visit in Great City, was first witness to strange ... affliction that spreaded among the Drow like wildfire. Few steps from him Queen Eclavdra fell on the ground in convulsions, Regalia striking with uncontrolled power everywhere. He removed them for her own safety, before ceiling collapsed under Artifact's might. Lord Iuz would surviwe unscathed but his ally would die under tons of rocks, along with her Nation. And then he sensed another deity entering city ... conclusion was simple, this deity was probably responsible for worsened condition of Drow. To optimize his chances of defeating this potential enemy, he donned Eclavdra's Regalia on himself. Queen was uncousiouness but still alive. Sight of Lloth's rebellious daughter only confirmed God-Tzar's suspicions. He attacked her, to deal with threat quickly while issuing orders to his clerics of sufficient skills to inmediately rush to Great City. Meanwhile loyal servitors of my Master started transporting Drow from Cities abadoned by Eclavdor, to Great City."

Imp gazed again over everybody assembled.

"If trying to help ally to the best of someones ability is treason ..."

Imp ended with sad tone.



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "The Pact provides for no trial in these cases: 'This Retribution against treason is to be undertaken immediately by all TEC Pact members.' That so few responded against Iuz is cause for some doubt regarding the efficacy of this Pact... I can only hope that, once this Summit finalizes its terms, our members will be less hesitant about its enforcement. In any case, when the Brotherhood arrived to subdue Iuz, he resisted, then fled -- his refusal to be present for these proceedings should evidence further his wishes to remain a fugitive from justice."




Imp repeated another piece of Abbot Craylon's accustation from his recorder. And continued with indignant tone.

"Subdue ? Elder Brothers jumped on my liege like band of assassins ! He had no other choice than to defend himself. Besides ... Brotherhood never was on friendly terms with Empire, and if they were to arrest God-Tzar, they would ask him to surrender first. *They didn't* ! For this obvious assault on His life, for Brothers were using their deadliest weapons noone of them designed to subdue, God-Tzar weakened by battle with goddes and her treacherous allies from Greyspace, who aren't members of TEC Pactm, had no other logical choice than withdrawal."

OOC:
For all interested ... Airwhale might be in deep trouble. He attacked TEC Pact member unprovoked. 



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "Further, regarding Iuz' subsequent attack against myself and my Brothers, when we were on a mission to preserve stability in his Empire to protect our fellow Pact-members, I quote section four: 'All leaders _(and their following (significant NPCs))_ have guaranteed protection in each others' safeholds and territories.' For Iuz to claim that the Brotherhood is 'outlawed' in his territories is in direct violation of the Pact... His attack upon myself and my other statesman, and assassination of one our Elders, inarguably constitutes yet further treason on his part -- excepting only that he should already have been considered disbanded and hostile, and so technically no longer obligated to the conditions of the Pact. Regardless, if there could possibly remain any doubts about his status, those doubts were destroyed by his actions against our Brotherhood."




IC:
Imp frowned and spoke, his tone barely neutral. It's obvious that he barely keeps himself under control.

"_Stability_ mission ? Spreading false and riot causing propaganda all over Empire is nothing else but destabilising. And since Brotherhood confirms it's involvment in this attack on Lord Iuz ... I recive those dire news with heavy heart. As for one of propagandists captured by our law enforcers, he still lives ... even if his foiled suicide attempt rendered his crippled and comatose. I fear that he destroyed portion of his brain, and is now somewhat a  ... vegetable. And Jumper overeacted, just to preserve stability of the Empire. I would like to remind that declaration of Brotherhood's illegality in Empire is indeed internal cause of Empire, wich Brotherhood could discuss with Empire."

OOC:
It is obvious that without Iuz Empire of Iuz will tear itself apart ... like mad dogs they are. Imagine what would happen to Drow if not Eclavdra. Decreasing Iuz's authority is asking for internal war in Empire, that's the way of CE "governments". >grins<



			
				Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "That Iuz is guilty of treason against the Pact should be clear to all. We respect the wishes of the Pact to continue with these proceedings, as the cause of justice should never be considered too shortly, but we see little room for doubt that Iuz is guilty of these charges."




IC:
Imp raised one finger and spoke after last part of Brotherhood's declaration. Calmly but visibly infuriated.

"Speeches of Brotherhood are indeed masterworks in and of themselves. But their actions speak clearler: They attacked Lord Iuz without warning. They tried to destroy stability of Empire and killed many of it's subjects. They tried to buy children of Aliador, another TEC Pact member ... or to be clear member to be." 

Deviling surrounded himself with his tiny wings, sat gently on the chair's rung and spoke softly.

"And what actions were undertaken by Lord Iuz ? He tried to help his ally to the best of his ability. He defended himself against unprovoked attack. His subjects defended their coutry from hostile influence of outside force. He left Regalia of Queen Eclavdra in King's Rhynnon deposit, for Her to take them when she wishes. And now He is fighting Vecna's allies."

OOC:
I would like to remind everybody that Iuz is most reliable person in the Pact against Vecna, they both hate each other insanely. >Big smile<


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 25, 2005)

*Eclavdras' testimony*

At some point during all this, Eclavdra takes the stand to testify, and has the following to say:

  'I became ill, along with all my people.  The illness rapidly intensified, despite all attempts to halt it with magic.  Herbal remedies proved useless.'
  'Within an hour, my people were collapsing.  We were barely able to maintain the elite guard, and control over the servitors.'
  'Then the illness intensified horrifically, and the last thing I clearly remember was the din and shouting as the servitors broke free and began their retaliation against my people.  After that, I was in a surreal haze in which strange thoughts and feelings were coursing through me.'
  'It was akin to being forcibly polymorphed into another creature, but the confusion did not stop, and there was severe physical pain.  And then there were jolts of light and darkness, and violent spasms, and images flooded through my mind, some beautiful, and some grotesque.  This pattern intensified until it completely blotted out the world outside.  If I was still awake at that point, I was unaware of anything that transpired.'
  'I do not remember anything that transpired around me past that point.  Titanic energies were blasting through my mind and body.  I heard Iuzs' Miracle, sent to give me free will.  I heard the second Miracle.  I heard Morwels' wish.  The energies enabled me to transcend the pain and make the choice ... I have made ... based on ... new insights and understandings.'
  'At that point, the Regalia of Lordly Might was gone.'
  'I cannot definitively prove who took it.'
  'I cannot provide factual evidence of my own.'
  'I was unable to perceive the world around me when the Regalia was taken, so I cannot testify for or against Iuz the Old One.'


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 25, 2005)

The white robed mercane calmly speaks, addressing the Imp, "If the story is as you say it is, why did Iuz not notify all the other members of the Pact, being the first one to come upon Eclavdra, as per proviison #4?"

The grey robed mercane then asks, "You said your master "To optimize his chances of defeating this potential enemy...donned Eclavdra's Regalia on himself."  Just for clarification, you mean he did not don the Regalia before Elistraee came upon the scene?"

The black robed mercane speaks, "We must note however keep in mind that the TEC Pact was left somewhat open to interpretation, and that a certain amount of leniency should be given."  To this, the white robed mercane responds, "While I agree, this leniency should extend only so far..."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 25, 2005)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> My response is simple. My liege and Master, if he would want to do theft that Brotherhood is claiming, he did ... Do You think that Lord Iuz is a fool ? Would he allow anyone of witnesses live to tell the tale ? First thing he would do then, would be destruction of Great City. Easy enough to accomplish with all wards down by uncontrolled bursts of power from Regalia."




"What you forget, little imp, is that witnesses are not the only way to reveal the truth.  Through extensive use of divination magics, my servants have provided a reconstruction of the events in question.  Behold!":



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Iuz, already present in the city, is the first one to act. Telepathically calling his followers to his side he quickly teleports into the throne room. Stepping over a greasy stain of melted Pit-fiend and blackened documents he reaches Eclavdra, reaches for the Crown on her head and is stricken by a massive bolt of energy.He recoils, but reaches forward again. Trough the immense power of his divine will he crushes another of the Artifacts undirected attempts to defend itself and rips it from Eclavdras helpless grasp.
> 
> Elistraee was precent on Oerth. Her following is weak and scattered, and many of them who were hiding in Drow society were found and cruelly murdered during Eclavdras consolidation. She did not intervene then, when her worshipers were slaughtered, but she intervenes now. The pain of her people, her race, is too great for even her to resist its call. One minute after the slave-rebellion arrives Elistraee begins to quell it.
> 
> ...




"Thus, indisputably, the regalia was not taken up for defense, but for ambition.  Had the Old One truly desired to aid the drow, he would have been aware that Elistraee had already begun to succor Eclavdra's people, and welcomed her assistance in this task; instead, he struck at the one who might save the rightful owner of the Regalia, using his stolen power in an unprovoked attack."


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 25, 2005)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "What you forget, little imp, is that witnesses are not the only way to reveal the truth.  Through extensive use of divination magics, my servants have provided a reconstruction of the events in question.  Behold!":
> 
> 
> 
> "Thus, indisputably, the regalia was not taken up for defense, but for ambition.  Had the Old One truly desired to aid the drow, he would have been aware that Elistraee had already begun to succor Eclavdra's people, and welcomed her assistance in this task; instead, he struck at the one who might save the rightful owner of the Regalia, using his stolen power in an unprovoked attack."



It is indeed interesting that Iuz took the regalia before he became aware of Elistraee's presence in the Great City. Also I note that it was Iuz who struck first at Elistraee, without ever questioning her as to why she was there. Are these the actions of someone who is defending an ally or of a thief caught in the act. 

If she had not come upon him just then, I have no doubt that he would have returned to his empire, and denied having ever been there.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 26, 2005)

"I should, at this point, attempt to anticipate arguments regarding later events, and head them off.  If it should be determined that Iuz was in breach of the Treaty of Erelhei-Cinlu when he stole the Regalia of Lordly Might from said treaty's founder, it follows that the Brotherhood's actions were justified in their entirety.  Equally, should it be determined that Iuz acted entirely within his treaty obligations, then the Old One would owe no compensation for damages done to the Brotherhood in what would then have been unprovoked and illegal attacks."


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 26, 2005)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "What you forget, little imp, is that witnesses are not the only way to reveal the truth.  Through extensive use of divination magics, my servants have provided a reconstruction of the events in question.  Behold!":




OOC:
They didn't. Regalia block all _Scrying_ so the example provided by Imp, in temporary thread, is only one avaible unless DM rules otherwise. And I would like to remind You that Wolf God's clerics stopped reciving divine spells from Iuz. Demon God is pissed and would not help anymore Wolf God in his eventual ascension.  



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Thus, indisputably, the regalia was not taken up for defense, but for ambition.  Had the Old One truly desired to aid the drow, he would have been aware that Elistraee had already begun to succor Eclavdra's people, and welcomed her assistance in this task; instead, he struck at the one who might save the rightful owner of the Regalia, using his stolen power in an unprovoked attack."




IC:
"Elistraee isn't member of TEC Pact. And she was only outside force influencing forcibly Eclavdor's citizens and property. Are You afraid of something ? Chmm ... och yes, four millions of servitors taken from Eclavdor without any form of repayment, or my memory deludes me ? And why You nested them in Great City without Eclavdor's ruler permit ?"

Imp gazed at Wolf God admonishly. Before turning to other members of Council and asking.

"Shall I repeat record that indisputably evidences truth of my statements ?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 26, 2005)

OOC: The Regalia might block all scrying on its target; whether it's a perfect effect, or one defeatable by the efforts of a very high-level divination specialist, is up to the DM.  What the Regalia _doesn't_ block is the use of spells which function like Stone Tell: not scrying on a current event, but using what is present at the scene to reconstruct events.  A Wish is more than capable of duplicating a high-end Stone Tell, and Khana Vhearshalkhoura is more than capable of a few Wishes.

IC:  "You level accusations against me?  Very well.  Should Eclavdra desire her servitors back, she has but to ask, and I will release them all to her custody in that minute.  Should she desire that I remove them from their current dwellings, I will devote my full efforts to the task, requiring only a place to put them, and a means of feasibly transporting them thereto.  You will note, of course, that when _I_ came to the aid of Eclavdra, I did so not by removing an artifact which was defending her, but by removing from the presence of her defenseless people a horde of outraged and murderous servitors.  You will note that when I did so, I did not attack the individual who was assisting me in my Treaty-required task.  And you will note that I am willing to return to her anything she feels is rightfully hers, doubtful as I find it that one who has undergone such a change of heart would desire to re-enslave four millions who hate her people above all else."


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 26, 2005)

"Seeing as some time has passed without debate," says Rary, "We will now put the matter to vote."

"All present, please vote either that Iuz be found guilty of crimes against a fellow pact member, that he be found not guilty of crimes against a fellow pact member, or that this vote be post-poned.  Should we have a more than 1/3rd vote for post-ponement, this vote will be delayed."


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 26, 2005)

Gallador`s  Concord votes for not guilty!


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 26, 2005)

Abbon delivers a brief closing statement.

"Iuz' only defense thus far has been a claim of good intentions -- that, somehow, taking the Regalia and using it for his own purposes was for Eclavdra's own good. These intentions, however, do not match his actions, as the speakers at this trial have clearly demonstrated. But further, we are not here to judge _intent_, for such truly lies beyond the scope of our knowledge; rather, we are here to judge _actions_, and Iuz' actions are clear."

"Should tragedy befall one of our nations, do we wish for our allies' first actions to be the impulsive looting of our most important sources of power? Do we really believe that the best stewards to our possessions are simply those who are there at the time, and have sufficient disregard of law to take them? When the Whispered One arrives, would you rather have at your side those powers who have shown themselves willing to fight on behalf of their allies, or those who have shown themselves to be mere opportunists, eager to thieve from their supposed allies at the very first distraction?"

"The Scarlet Brotherhood casts its vote: Iuz is guilty of treason."


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jan 26, 2005)

"By taking up Eclavdra's Regalia with no intend of using it to defend or aid Eclavdra, yet to assault the one to come to her rescue, and with the image painted by the Wolf God, the Orcreich see no other way than concluding this is what went down in the Great City."

"Orcreich find Iuz *Guilty* of treason."


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 26, 2005)

*Big Surprise here.*

Greater Nyrond finds Iuz Guilty


----------



## Uvenelei (Jan 27, 2005)

The Tempest finds Iuz not guilty of treason.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 27, 2005)

"Not guilty."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 27, 2005)

The Miranda Alliance party confer, and while general consent is reached, the snow goblins and orcs seem fairly vehement that Iuz was justified in his reactions, however they eventually agree to the majority.

Faerinaal speaks
"It was Morwel who first brought this charge against Iuz, and so it should come as no surprise that we find Iuz guilty."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 27, 2005)

"Guilty."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 27, 2005)

OOC - I'd like to note this vote is being held backwards, this should be whether Iuz is 'Not Guilty' as the decision and that is what should require the 2/3. Requiring a 2/3 majority to enforce the standard terms of the TEC is vastly inefficient and subject to far to much politics.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 27, 2005)

Galeda grumbled and straightened his formal outfit. It’s not that he didn’t like looking good for fancy occasions, he just didn’t like spending much time around mortals, it made him feel exposed. Emperor Noru’s words still hung in his mind.

_ “Go to the TEC summit. Observe proceedings if they let you in, then, if you think it would be in our best interests, see if we can join.” _

The coppery-red vulpinal approached the gateless keep, seeking whatever location most people are entering from. He carefully introduced himself to the guards.

“I am Galeda, here to observe the summit on behalf of Nippon and Zindia, may I be granted entry?” he requested.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 27, 2005)

The representative from Aestia flips a coin, "Heads guilty."

OOC: Heads.

"HAW HAW HAW"

"Ladies and gentlemen, Scrabbles says the deity is guilty. And smells like cheese. Could the representatives of Aestia request a further seat from the Iuzian representatives?

OOC: If they are not given the requested seats they place clothespins on their noses and glare a lot at Cheese-boy and his minions from now on.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 27, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Galeda grumbled and straightened his formal outfit. It’s not that he didn’t like looking good for fancy occasions, he just didn’t like spending much time around mortals, it made him feel exposed. Emperor Noru’s words still hung in his mind.
> 
> _ “Go to the TEC summit. Observe proceedings if they let you in, then, if you think it would be in our best interests, see if we can join.” _
> 
> ...




C'mon in.  Teleportation and catapult are both valid methods of entry.  Guess which one Aestia used?

On a related note, if Scrabbles doesn't correct his grammar to MRAW immediately, I will be forced to execute him for TREASON against the nation of AWESOME.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 27, 2005)

Eclavdra watches all this.
  A great weariness settles on her, and it seems she ages, as the weight of responsibility, and a brutally enforced understanding of the word consequences shimmers over her.
  She considers the Imp.
  She considers other things.
  She considers the politics involved.
  She considers many other things.

  Then she stands and speak one word, in her soft, gentle voice:

  'Guilty.'

  -

  Lady Gwyndilyn, shakes her head and sighs sadly, then stands, and speaks in her lyrical voice:

  'For Aliador of the Treaty of Erelhi-Cinlu.'
  'Guilty as charged.'


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 27, 2005)

Imp sighed. Then stand up, bowed to Ashardalon, Tempest and Gallador's representative.

"Since is wasn't just ... I will show You, friends of people of Empire and enemies of God-Tzar, true evidence of falsehood of these charges. Those who will invade Empire will face ultimate consequences."

Imp repeated his record, with sad face and grim resignation in his features.


			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> The Great City.
> As Eclavdra writhes in pain great bolts of pure and uncontrolled energy strike at random around her from the artifact she wears. The carefully placed spells and wards around the city cannot withstand this onslaught from within. They unravel, like a burning web, and the city is open.
> 
> Iuz, already present in the city, is the first one to act.




"I would like also remind everybody present, that internal strife in Eclavdor, was it ... internal strife and Iuz wasn't forced to defend Eclavdor from itself. Elistraee is not protected by Pact, so why Pact defends her ? My Master makde mistake beliving Eclavdra's words ... and wasted precious power, she already choosed slavery in hypocrisy. In other words ... Those who invade Empire will be destroyed. Period. Empire ceases diplomatic relations with traitors and hypocrites, only ambassadors of King Gallador, Great Aerdi, Tempest nad Acererak the Demilich are allowed to stay. Other TEC Pact traitors are given one day to remove their representatives from borders of Empire. We have nothing to speak with You anymore."

Saying this, Imp destroyed recorder and sat in resignation on his place. Those with sharp hearing could hear him murmuring.

"First Master's illness ... now this, Vecna must be smiling."

OOC:
Empire will not make any aggressive move, except full mobilisation and reinforcing strategic fortifications. Spies caught are executed on the spot. Representatives that didn't fled in given time, are executed. It's obvious that Empire of Iuz is prepared for siege. And Empire's wizards will fast build wards against scrying in places lacking them, and reinforce those existing. And protections against Teleportation and dimensional travel, of course there where the aren't. Iuz is changing magic currents so only His faithful could rely on it's might within his Godly Realm. Others ... well others should rely on more mundane ways of warfare. To the end of Turn all Iuz's forces are fortyfing, gathering extra supplies. Civilians are armed, as alvays, but remain at their places. From their perspective it is just war, like many Iuz fought in the past. For change he is defending now. Nothing to worry much.


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 27, 2005)

Well, It seems to me that we have a consensus. Now we must determine the matter of retribution.  

I would like to recommended, that since Iuz acted on his own, that he alone should pay the price. *I move that the people of the empire of Iuz, should not suffer for the misguided actions of their ruler. * 


Also, I would like to ask that since the crime in question was a minor offense and since the stolen regalia have been returned to their rightful owner, that this council be merciful in the application of it's justice.  *I move that Iuz be executed for this crime, but that his essence be unhindered and allowed to seek refuge in any vessel he may have prepared.* 

Some of you may call for more permanent and extreme measures be brought forth. I ask you to consider the looming threat of the Whispered Lord.  Iuz, despite his twisted nature, may learn from experience and prove useful in the coming dark times.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 27, 2005)

"It does indeed appear that we have a consensus. It is unlikely that there will be enough support to clear Iuz of these charges.



> 5: If a TEC Pact member commits treason by attacking another TEC Pact member with Armies, or allies with Vecna, or otherwise does something obviously treasonous, the penalty for said treason is the destruction of that power, the burning of its' lands, and the massacre of its' people. This Retribution against treason is to be undertaken immediately by all TEC Pact members.




By the terms of the TEC charter, Aerdi will be required to act against the Empire of Iuz, even if we believe it to be not guilty. And we will fulfill the requirements of the TEC pact.
*But!*
In light of the growing threat that the Whispered One poses, the destruction the TEC pact forces is woefully wasteful. As such, Aerdi welcomes any territory of the Empire of Iuz to swear fealty to Aerdi if it wishes to be spared.
Also, Aerdi offers exile ot Iuz himself. He will be offered such if he agrees to a number of strict requirements, including the drop of any claim of rulership of any portion of _Oerth_. These requirements will be discussed in private, should Iuz be interested.
Should Iuz violate any of these requirements, the grant of exile will be withdrawn."


----------



## devilish (Jan 27, 2005)

OOC:  Rats!  Missed the vote.  Let's just say that .....

IC:  ...the lich-possessed-by-Acererak abstains.

Then its voice rattles ....

"Feasting upon our own corpses at this time would be senseless!
A Great Threat approaches that would approve of Iuz's reduction 
almost more than It craves power itself!   Why not throw out 
the Sword of Kas while we are at it!

Iuz simply reacted to situations with a mindset of life-before-the-Closure
(or unlife as the case for some of us may be.) 

Iuz should be released with a slap on his (one) wrist for now.
Should we decide to do so, we should take this up after Vecna is 
dealt with."


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 27, 2005)

"It seems that Lord Iuz and Morwell are going to kill each other, which might prove a good solution, my father shouldn`t have trusted a being of Chaos to such extent!

And what about the accusations against Gallador`s Concord?"- Princess Lanfear smiles like the most innocent woman on Oerth.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 27, 2005)

"It seems we have a consensus that Iuz should be punished for his crimes.  However, it also seems clear that the original clause in the pact for the punishment for crimes against a fellow pact member was written with a 'pre-closure perspective', as Acererak so eloquently put it."

"Thus, it seems appropriate that we now move to revise this clause:"


> 5: If a TEC Pact member commits treason by attacking another TEC Pact member with Armies, or allies with Vecna, or otherwise does something obviously treasonous, the penalty for said treason is the destruction of that power, the burning of its' lands, and the massacre of its' people. This Retribution against treason is to be undertaken immediately by all TEC Pact members.[/squote]
> 
> "I have little doubt that Eclavdra, in her current, enlightened state, would find this to be... overkill, at best.  As she was the original writer, I believe it would be best to honor her change of heart.  Thus, I vote that we revise this clause as follows:"
> 
> ...


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 27, 2005)

OOC:
Meliana put fire to her sister's favorite coffin. And make Otyugh nest in Lanfear's favorite dresses. And run to Papa to tell him how Lanefear is hinting his lack of judgment. And to invite him in name of Iuz, to watch duel. And will ask her Papa why men alvays kill themselves for wounded pride ? Grandpa is seemingly too angry, or is scheming something very vile. She hopes that Iuz will kick Morwel's preety ass and eat her heart.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 27, 2005)

"Whether we are to punish Iuz with a slap on the wrist, or the full force of justice, such is a matter to be taken up during the hearings for punishment, scheduled later in the Summit."

"We will say, however, that we find this talk of leniency _sickening._ Are you so afraid of the costs of enforcing law that you would abandon it entirely? How exactly is a lawless, quibbling lot stronger than a Pact tied together by strong, proven bonds? What great, mighty empire has existed on Oerth that was renowned for its _leniency_? Leniency breeds weakness. Leniency _is_ weakness. Banish the thought, or it will quickly become our tomb."

Abbon Craylor sits down, face clearly reddened. Calmly, however, he turns to address his host:

"Shall we move on, then, to the Trial of Gallador?"


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 27, 2005)

"The Brotherhood are correct - I get ahead of myself."

"Next on the agenda, the matter of Gallador and his predations upon the drow remnants outside the Great City, and whether such actions qualify as a betrayal to a fellow Pact member."

"All present, place your votes."


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 27, 2005)

Somewhat distracted, Ashardalon votes "Not Guilty."


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 27, 2005)

"Great Dragon is wise, those Drow we saved from death or madness, like madness that got Eclavdra , were not, I repeat, not the followers of Eclavdra Velsharess! It was Eclavdra that joined the Pact, not the Drow race as a whole!"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 27, 2005)

EDIT: And that's what I get for reading this thread first.  No questioning of Eclavdra now.  Indeed, it's now an open question as to whether the drow Gallador took have any protection under the Treaty, lacking a signatory member as their ruler.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 28, 2005)

"Did Eclavdra at any point had sovereignity over entire Drow race?! What about Drow that served Iuz, and there were drow in my father`s service for centuries, both dead and alive!"


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 28, 2005)

Guilt Puppy said:
			
		

> "Whether we are to punish Iuz with a slap on the wrist, or the full force of justice, such is a matter to be taken up during the hearings for punishment, scheduled later in the Summit."



Please forgive my haste. I will repeat my request at the appropriate time.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 28, 2005)

Okay the Lanfear`s reasoning:

1. Not all Drow were a part of Eclavdor Empire!

2. Those Drow that didn`t follow Eclavdra were a threat to her which Gallador eliminated!

3. And they could die or get insane from Withdrawal, now they are used to fight Vecna on Gibenei!


----------



## Bugbear (Jan 28, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> "Did Eclavdra at any point had sovereignity over entire Drow race?! What about Drow that served Iuz, and there were drow in my father`s service for centuries, both dead and alive!"




No, she clearly did not.  However, The Drow whom you embraced were citizens of the one hundred cities, which Eclavdra did have sovereignity over.  When Eclavdra founded the Pact, it was not just her who was protected by it, but her and her subjects, many of whom you attacked and made into your servants. 

It did not matter that they were not residents of the Great City, only that they were citizens of the One Hundred Cities.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 28, 2005)

"It is presumptive for Ashardalon to cast a vote before any arguments have been heard, let alone all charges properly conveyed. But if he fears the cost of justice so much as he makes it appears, I suppose that is his perogative."

Abbon stands, once again, to address the members of the Pact.

"In attacking drow subjects and converting them into his own servitors, Gallador is clearly in violation of the Pact. But our host neglects his further and yet more obvious crime: He aided the traitor Iuz in attacking myself, two of our Elder Brothers, as well as a number of our most trusted Brethren. I don't believe we need to quote the terms of the Pact at all here: We all know well that an attack on the leadership of a fellow Pact member is the highest and most egregious form of treason."

Abbon turns, questioning Lanfear directly.

"How, exactly, does Gallador intend to hide _this_ crime?"


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 28, 2005)

"Indeed, Gallador.  You had neither excuse nor need to direct your troops to attack the Elder Brothers in union with Iuz, and an attempt to murder or kidnap the ruling body of a signatory nation is by no means a laughing matter.  You had best put your case forward well."


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 28, 2005)

Princess Lanfear smiles sweetly like she isn`t at all touched by the gravity of the accusation:

"Iuz, a member of the Pact, was firstly attacked by the Brotherhood, we were defending a fellow Pact member! But now it seems that Iuz could hide some information from us! Therefore it is possible Princess Meliana, who is a bit mentally unstable, was manipulated by Iuz.

But we propose to repay the Brotherhood losses they had taken and give suitable compensation, despite the fact we are still not sure that Iuz was not right in this matter! But we want to save the Pact!"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jan 28, 2005)

(accidentally posted this in original IR thread, it may not be that relevent considering it was posted a while ago)

The trio of mercanes act hastefully, but too late as the blade plunged into Eclavdra. This had been predicted as a possibility, but not one they thought would come to pass...it was sudden, just like everything else that changed the drow priestess' life in the last month. They cast simple spells to make her body more appropriate for a funeral, prestidigitation to clean her blood away and gentle repose followed by a permanency to allow her to retain her beauty forever.

When Glu'boise receives a sending from his representatives, a look of pain twists upon his face. The changed Eclavdra had an appointment to meet with him after the TEC Summit, it seems that it was not meant to be. _A cowardly act, although I would not dare you a coward. Nothing awaits you on the other side, anyways, Eclavdra. Sleep well in the memories of your people._

Nevertheless, things must pass on, the gray robed mercane asks, after giving some time to allow Eclavdra's death to be mourned, "While this is tragic, there are, sadly, more important matters to attend to now, one that could affect many more precious lives. Shall the meeting be continued?"


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 28, 2005)

OOC: Guilt Puppy, did you get my email?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 28, 2005)

"*HAH!*" A short, loud laugh from Ashardalon echoes through the room.

"With every word uttered, we see how stupid so many of you acted during the Withdrawal, how lacking the perceptions were during this symptom of the Time of Troubles we are about to face. With every phrase, we get evidence just how necessary this summit is. In the chaos in the Great City, how many are there that managed to keep track of who was fighting whom for what reason?

It may be presumptive for me to cast my vote before arguments were heard - by the same token, just how presumptive was it for the brotherhood to jump into a battle against a *pact member*, and it's leadership at that. I suppose I need not repeat your own words about that being the highest form of treason. You did so apparently without thinking, without planning, and without contacting the other pact members. It is a small miracle the TEC pact did not dissolve along with the old drow society. It should have been clear to you that such an action _might_ be viewed as a violation of the TEC pact by other members, and act accordingly.

That is why we needed the TEC summit. That is why not a single faction should have decided to act against a violation of the pact, real or imagined, before contacting the other members."

Ashardalon stands, allowing himself to calm down, before he continues. His voice is distant, as if distracted by something.

"I must humbly apologize for my outburst. With your permission, I feel the need to be alone for some time. I have cast my vote, and I don't think there will be anything to change it. Should it come to that, however, I will know, and return."


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 28, 2005)

"Behold the words of Great Ashardolon! The Brotherhood attacked Iuz firstly without actually presenting any charges against him! In our eyes, they were violating the Pact!"

 -Lanfear seems to be delighted by Ashardolon`s support! She then turns to Acererak:

"Great Archlich, you too surely won`t allow the Pact to be destroyed?!"


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 28, 2005)

In regard to the offer of reparations:

"We respect your sentiment, but as we have stated before, we are here to judge actions, not intent. If your attack was made under mistaken pretenses, it remains your responsibility. Further, any reparations made should be made unto the Pact as a whole, for they are injured equally by the damage done to its terms. The fact that you have made such an offer, though, and your apparent willingness to admit responsibility for any true wrongdoings, should both be taken into consideration in deciding Gallador's penalty."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 28, 2005)

"According to the wording of the Pact, this trial is unnecessary, and Iuz was guilty, unquestiobably. The actions of the Scarlet Brotherhood are therefore not in violation of the Pact as it was at the time of the actions. Therefore Gallador, yes you do owe accounting. "


----------



## James Heard (Jan 28, 2005)

...And in a corner of the great hall.

"These are rather excellent pretzels, my compliments to the chef. And what did you say these were? Scones with some sort of nuts? Ah, wonderful. Say, is there going to be any entertainment here? Dancing perhaps? I could really cut a rug in my day, let me tell you. Ah hah! You ARE a cute little things aren't you. How would you like to wear my guesting hat up in my room for a while...Ah? Oh well, no insult intended. No need to get all worked up about it..."

"Scrabbles, I hate politics."

The enormous hamster just continues doing his nails.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 28, 2005)

Princess Lanfear sighs and telephatically contacts her father. The conversation takes few minutes and the Princess`s scarlet eyes are wide open.

"I do not agree, but Lord Gallador gave me orders, therefore..., she clunches her fists furiously:

"Gallador`s Concord pleads guilty to non-intentious violation of the Pact, but would like to invoke mitigating circumstances:

-My father was acting without the knowledge that Iuz was guilty of violating a Pact, he was busy waging a war against Vecna`s worshippers!

-Brotherhood atttacked one of Pact members without consulting other members of the Pact, and Iuz crime wasn`t obvious! There were three votes for non-guilty, and one abstained! Lord Gallador had reasons to believe that Brotherhood is violating the Pact.

-Our crime is therefore bad judgement and lack of proper caution, not purposeful violation of the Pact.

-And we still think that since those Drow were renegades, that rebelled against Eclavdra when she ordered the exodus to Great City, attacking them was attacking enemies of Eclavdra, therefore not a violation of the Pact. We do not plead guilty to second accusation.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 28, 2005)

OOC:
Folks ! I remind everybody that Abbot Clayron wasn't seeing any of Gallador's forces ! He fled seeing demons and Iuz's Wizards. Don't mistake OOC: with IC: it is bad manner. 

And ... Meliana didn't attacked even single Scarlet Brother. And she was only one present from Gallador's Concord. Why she didn't ? Because Brothers fled too fast.  

Drow Vampires were sent against located Tharizdun temple, and You should see mess done there ! 

IC:
Imp snarls at Scarlet Brotherhood representative.

"Alvays pushing to advantage of Vecna, don't You ? First removing his staunhest Enemy ... Lord Iuz. Then attacking other one, only one who acted against Vecna minions !"

Imp gazed with evil sneer at everybody assembled.

"Don't You see who is benefitting from this mess caused by Brotherhood ? Think Your future actions with more foresight ... and keeping in mind consequences of them."


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Jan 28, 2005)

OOC: Right, is there any proof against Gallador? But proud Gallador bending his knee is powerful gesture.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 28, 2005)

Abbon responds to the Imp shortly:

"Haven't you heard? While your master has been withdrawing his forces, ours have been preparing for battle. They head to Gibenei shortly."

Turning, he considers Gallador's words briefly, and then addresses the rest of the Pact.

"As wronged as we feel, and indeed have been, the Brotherhood must admit that Gallador's defense is reasonable. As I have stated repeatedly, we are here to judge actions, not intent, and so we must hold to our position that Gallador is guilty of violating this Pact. However, we will concede that, while certainly criminal, it is extreme to call his actions full _treason_: If he is willing to submit that he is guilty of some lesser crime, it seems that a lesser penalty may indeed be in order."

"We believe that reparations to the entire Pact are in order -- perhaps a contribution of raw resources? We would hate to divery Gallador's military might from their current purpose... As far as our own loss, an Elder Brother is not easily replaced... But then, Gallador's responsibility for that loss is, at most, one-half. Beyond that, we find no reason that Gallador should be removed from the Pact, or otherwise demoted in status; again, providing that he is willing to admit to his wrong-doing." 

OOC: The best measure I can come up with, is that if it's posted publically, it's public information, at least as far as the major powers are concerned -- obtainable and reasonably proveable. If something's meant to be "secret," put it in sblocks so other people know not to act on it... In this case, I think treating sendings like this as public certainly makes Gallador's intent seem more credible.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 28, 2005)

OOC:
Iuz moved his forces from Gibenei because of threat of massed assault, Guilt Puppy. And where is he strongest than on his home turf ? Besides, Iuz already made one assault, with all his Elites and 1 Epic on one of Warlords opposing Gallador. It is waiting for Serpenteye's ruling to come to life. 

Besides ... from where Abbot Craylon would know of Iuz's ambush plan ? It was written fully OOC: because I don't know how to write it properly. Sometimes thought to describe Your brothers as absolute ... bast >echem< "evil" and Iuz as "good" is too tempting so this battle report will wait until my emotions fade a bit. 

Any suggestions how Brothers react in threatingly situations ? How they could defended themselves against first Iuz's attack ?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 28, 2005)

Rikandur:

To make a private post, begin the section that is to be private with the header [sblock , and end it with [/sblock ; both need to be closed off with a ] .


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jan 29, 2005)

OOC: He'd know of Iuz' ambush plan when it happened -- do you expect him to not realize he was attacked because it was written OOC? As for who he was attacked by, that should be simple to find out with divinations & scrying -- you can't all have been wearing Eclavdra's Regalia at the time.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Jan 29, 2005)

OOC:
Of course not. But what guilt is being present ? Meliana, Melkor's vampire emissary to Iuz didn't make any move ... and with Diviniations ? Where from You get Divine Spells of such level ?  Arcane Magic is limited in this matter. And Iuz would detect all interference in his Godly Realm so _scrying_ isn't as reliable. Besides, knowledge that Meliana was present during Ambush Abbot Claynor could only guess. He saw masses of Spellcasters and Demons, and fled with rest of fortunate Brothers. Unfortunate one was busy with suicide attempt ... wich was almost succesful. By the way ... what is name of this Unfortunate Brother ?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 29, 2005)

Since the TEC Pact has not recognized Eilistraees' claim as leader of Eclavdor, she has no vote to cast.
  The Lord of the Yuan-Ti and the King of the Ice Elves do not presume to speak for Eclavdor.

  -

  Aliador, which is still in the TEC Pact (the Aliador Question has not come to the table yet) states it wishes to hear yet more evidence before it votes on the matter of Galladors' guilt or innocence.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Jan 31, 2005)

Aliador now sends in it's vote concerning Galladors' innocence or guilt, having taken a considerable amount of time to come to the decision.

  Aliadors' decision is:

  Gallador is Not Guilty.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Jan 31, 2005)

(Does anyone know where Serpenteye is?)


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jan 31, 2005)

"I believe that what Gallador did was wrong, I think he admitted that himself. The circumstances under which he made the decisions as he did are rather complex, which in my opinion rules out treason."

"Orcreich votes for Not Guilty in the Gallador case."


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 31, 2005)

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> (Does anyone know where Serpenteye is?)



(Wish I'd knew...)

Some time after Ashardalon left the room, a different ... creature enters. While humanoid, it is clearly undead. Gaunt, as if only skin and bones, and bearing items that remotely resemble ancient regalia, though clearly of a newer date. "I am Tarrakhet, and I will be the proxy for Lord Ashardalon for the remainder of this meeting. I have been properly informed, and I wish to make clear that the "Not Guilty" vote in regards to the Gallador question remains in place."


----------



## Anabstercorian (Feb 1, 2005)

*An apology*

I'm not going to be posting for a while, though I am going to be keeping an eye on thinks.  Until such time as Serpenteye resolves whatever issues are preventing him from posting, I'll be in something of hibernation.

However, I'll continue to administrate this meeting should it continue to be active.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Feb 3, 2005)

It would appear, states the spokesperson from Aliador, that the verdict on Gallador is going to be one of innocence.


----------

